# MORE new Satinette babies.......



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Two in one nest. One in the other nest. the two are siblings to Scooter and Punkin. The single baby is the first I've gotten from this pair of birds.


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Major cute! The satinettes make beautiful little babies.


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hi Renee, 

It's funny...I don't ever remember you taking such an interest in this group until about a year ago, or less. As a moderator, I remember praising you, congratulating you, endorsing your ideas numerous times. In return, I got very little feed back from you, if any, about much. Not complaining, just recollecting & remembering.

Nowadays, you're just a posting fool, lol.....good for you I guess. I've been here longer than you by a few months but you chose to keep quiet for so many years and then explode with posts in the last 12 months. Then you will question where the other "long term" people are/ have been and why they aren't responding when serious things come up.

It's really hard to understand what the people here are truly doing at times. I seriously have to wonder and guess how alliances factor in. 

You continue as you have been recently and good luck......


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Your babies are so cute...Renee.


----------



## alvin (May 10, 2006)

Ok, that's it LB! For the love of gravy, get thos pijies a playstation. It might be the only way to prevent you being up to your ears in cute fluffy babies at this rate 

Have you seen the Startrek episode with the Tribbles?

Be warned................


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Pigeonpal2002 said:


> Hi Renee,
> 
> It's funny...I don't ever remember you taking such an interest in this group until about a year ago, or less. As a moderator, I remember praising you, congratulating you, endorsing your ideas numerous times. In return, I got very little feed back from you, if any, about much. Not complaining, just recollecting & remembering.
> 
> ...


Thanks.........I think... Not sure what brought this up? Probably, where most of the postings came from is when we got our 3rd computer. For a long time we only had one. I couldn't sit in a room all day on the computer. Then we got a lap top which I hated to use. I hated typing on it......I hated the little finger scrolly mouse thing.......I just hated it!! THEN, hubby bought a third computer for me. It's a lap top too, but he got me a wirless mouse and the computer is downstairs in the kitchen. I can see the loft, I can be with Wally, in short, I don't mind being on the computer at all. In fact, I spend a BIG part of a lot of day right here.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Beautiful babies again, Renee! Your birds on really on a roll  

Terry


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

alvin said:


> Ok, that's it LB! For the love of gravy, get thos pijies a playstation. It might be the only way to prevent you being up to your ears in cute fluffy babies at this rate
> 
> Have you seen the Startrek episode with the Tribbles?
> 
> Be warned................


No more babies for a while. In fact, after these three little ones are weaned, I'm separating the parents for a while. Both sets of parents have laid four sets of eggs. Scooter parents are now raising their third round of babies, although they only made it to the age of 8 days or so on both of the first ones. Then my racers took over parenting. The second set of parents have had "no good" eggs until now. Cold weather was the factor there though. Anyway, everyone's getting a break after this, including me!! 

PS; I don't like Star Trek..........


----------



## Guest (Apr 14, 2007)

lol tribbles are just fuzzy little things that crawl around an look fuzzy for the most part and they make some weird noises from what i remember but your babies are lite years away from that or are they hehehe


----------



## Guest (Apr 14, 2007)

oh and those pictures are so cute hehe they just snoozing in the sun I love it and know how they feel lol


----------



## Pete Jasinski (Jan 2, 2005)

Oh boy a new group to oooh & ahhh over If they're Scooter & Punkin's bros or sis' they're gonna be some good lookers
Here are some tribbles


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

One of my favorite Star Trek episodes, Pete!

Especially at the end when the Tribbles were "beamed" to the Klingon ship where they would be "no tribble at all!"


----------



## alvin (May 10, 2006)

Lovebirds said:


> PS; I don't like Star Trek..........


That's it. I don't love you no more.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

alvin said:


> That's it. I don't love you no more.


  Well, thanks a lot. You've just ruined my whole day...........


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

*The Satinette Saga continues........*

 Lord, don't know what's going on with these silly birds. I knew that Scooters' parents had stopped sitting on their last two babies around 7 to 8 days. Well, today is day 7 so I've been watching them. At 7:00 this AM, they were not on the babies. They had not been fed. I've been out there a million times in the last 4 hours and never once did I see them on the babies nor did the babies have any food in their crop. It's 52 now but up until 11:00, it was around 45 or so. The babies were shivering. Finally at 11:00 I said, that's enough. I took both babies and put one under each of two pairs of racer breeders. These are the parents to Jason's babies, and I left them on dummy eggs "just in case" I needed them. Good thing I did. Since they raised 4 rounds already, which is something I NEVER allow, I figured they would be better off just raising one baby each. Less hardship on them. 
So far, the other pair of birds seem to be doing ok with their single baby. I've still got Punkin's foster parents on dummy eggs, just in case I need them. If this other pair will stay with their little one for a couple of more days, I think it will be ok, but I will remove it if I have to. It's supposed to get down to 37 tomorrow night and 35 Monday night, so I'm hoping they will be ok.
I said this before, but I MEAN it this time. No more Sat babies for a while. I plan on separating them anyway. They've laid too many eggs and need a break. 
I've got the baby with the "belly" problem under the "nice" hen.......she'll let me check the baby. The hen that has the other baby is a terror, so I don't guess I'll see that baby anymore for about a week or so.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

*Anybody want some Satinettes????*

Well, I've just come in from moving the third little baby under a pair of my homer breeders. Same story..........this AM no one is on the baby. We went to eat breakfast and when I got home at 11:00, no one is on the baby, it's shivering and NO FOOD in it's crop. 
I can't figure out why these birds are doing this. I'm a member of a Yahoo group.........they all raise these birds and they don't seem to have this problem.  
Oh well............guess I'll have to wait until July when it's 100 freakin' degrees outside.........at least the babies won't get cold!!


----------



## Guest (Apr 15, 2007)

guess your just the lucky one hehe at least you always have those back up heat generaters to fall back on  lol


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

All three babies are 9 days old today. They got their new bands.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

awww, those little beaks just get to me! They are sooo cute!

Can't wait to see them bigger!


----------



## LondonPigeon (May 10, 2005)

they are sooooooooo cute


----------



## Boni Birds (Mar 19, 2007)

Oh I hope they will be o.k, they are just so cute!


----------



## AZfiddler_1996 (Jul 13, 2005)

They're adorable, Renee!

Alice


----------



## Feather (Dec 8, 2005)

They are so cute! I love their little expressions. "Whats it all about?"

Lucky you Renee!

Feather


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

My 3 Sat babies are two weeks old today. Got a good picture of one. I wanted to clean the nest bowls, but two Moms were having none of that!!  First Mom let me at least see the baby. Second Mom is still covering her baby. It's ONLY 70 degrees out today.


----------



## alvin (May 10, 2006)

Foster again?


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

alvin said:


> Foster again?


The third picture is Foster's mate. I've had to "foster" out every single Sat baby I raised this year. Got the parents separated now. Now going to deal with them anymore for while. They are SO fast to lay. I took their babies on the 14th. Separated the hens from the cocks on the 15th. On the 18th, one of the hens dropped an egg on the floor. Laid the second one last night.


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

Wow! Satinette hens are fast!!! So nice that you have the homers to foster the babies when the Satinettes decide to shift back to courtship mode.


----------



## Flying_Pidgy (Apr 26, 2006)

like i said in your site , i absolutely love ur satinetts =) do they fly well and do flips or are they just for show? =p


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Renee, those last 3 pictures are my favorites. What expressions on the foster parent and babies. They are adorable - all of them.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Flying_Pidgy said:


> like i said in your site , i absolutely love ur satinetts =) do they fly well and do flips or are they just for show? =p


I saw where you signed my guestbook. Been outside all day waiting for race birds. Not a good day. 
The Satinettes are pretty good flyers. I know that some people have them and let them fly around the loft. Mine are mostly pets and for me to enjoy. They don't do flips or anything. Most people show them. Mine are rescues and I don't think are show quality, but I don't care. I think they are cute and I just love them.  They don't get out to fly.


----------



## Guest (Apr 22, 2007)

yeah Im sure they do fly well but they are mostly used for droppers which means they dont fly all that far or umm I mean they arent supposed to lol but Im guessing some do and thats why I have mine  as for the bad day ummm does that mean you lost some birds or that they just came in late ??? Im having the worst time with hawks this year, even this late in the season they hit my birds everytime I let them out ,I havent lost any yet ...yet .. but Im sure its not gonna be a good year for me as they are hammering my birds every time I let them out ..god help me if I do catch one as the feathers are flying everywhere


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

It's 84 here today. Guess that parents decided it was warm enough to leave the babies.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

LokotaLoft said:


> yeah Im sure they do fly well but they are mostly used for droppers which means they dont fly all that far or umm I mean they arent supposed to lol but Im guessing some do and thats why I have mine  as for the bad day ummm does that mean you lost some birds or that they just came in late ??? Im having the worst time with hawks this year, even this late in the season they hit my birds everytime I let them out ,I havent lost any yet ...yet .. but Im sure its not gonna be a good year for me as they are hammering my birds every time I let them out ..god help me if I do catch one as the feathers are flying everywhere


Well it WAS a bad day........WE got our "B" birds before we got our "A" birds. Pretty good speeds for the first few birds......don't know if it was "good enough"........find out tomorrow. LOL
Anyway, at dark last night we had 5 hens and 1 cock missing, BUT.......they were all home by 10:00 this morning, so slow race but NO losses. My whole race team has flown the first three races and no lost birds (yet). We go out to 400 this week end, so a select few will go, not all.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Oh My Gosh! Those three little ones are so very cute!

I'm glad all your race birds made it safely home.

Terry


----------



## pigeonmama (Jan 9, 2005)

Renee,
That little one in the middle looks like the loft gossip to me. Thay are the sweetest babies, aren't they.
Daryl


----------



## tsaurus (Feb 19, 2007)

What an adorable trio! I want the little cutie on the left!


----------



## Pegasus (Feb 6, 2007)

*Awwweeee!!!*

They look like 3 little stoogies....


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

pigeonmama said:


> Renee,
> That little one in the middle looks like the loft gossip to me. Thay are the sweetest babies, aren't they.
> Daryl


He does look like he's telling all kinds of good secrets.......


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Well, SOMEONE has to spread the news!  

HUGS and SCRITCHES to Curly, Larry and Moe!!   

LOVE THOSE BABIES!


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

Look at the little baby crests developing - adorable!!!


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Renee, they really are adorable. I love their sweet little faces, bright eyes and coloring.


----------



## Hamza (Dec 28, 2006)

They are tooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo DORABLEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## flitsnowzoom (Mar 20, 2007)

These should be our poster children for all pigeons! Great shots 

PS. ( I agree that Miss Chatty Cathy is certainly telling some secrets there in the middle  )


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

She must be talking about the one on the right.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Lady Tarheel said:


> She must be talking about the one on the right.


Except when she's talking to the one ON the right, then she's probably talking about the one on the left. My Gosh..........2 weeks old and causing trouble already!!


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Well, my goodness! 

Y'all know how it goes...nothing like a little gossip to add to the "spice of life!"    

Bet those three are gonna spend A LOT of time on their appearance too! MAJOR preening to look "just so" for their public!

All this talk about how cute they are is just gonna go to their HEADS!  

Can we spell s-p-o-i-l-e-d??? ROFLMAO

('course, I'm right in the MIDDLE of all this adoration!!)


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

*New pictures......*

Man.......they wouldn't be still so I could get a GOOD group picture. They kept running to "momma"......... 24 days old today. Guess in another week or so, they'll be gone to their new homes.........


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Adorable. Don't know how you'll be able to give them up. They look like they're going to take off running any minute.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Lady Tarheel said:


> Adorable. Don't know how you'll be able to give them up. They look like they're going to take off running any minute.


Well, Jason (Roxtar) and his wife are going to take two of them. Then another friend of ours is taking one. I do hate to let them go, but I don't really have a good place to keep a bunch of these rascals. I separated the adult birds and now the two hens are mating up.  I was trying to stop them from laying eggs for a while.......so much for that idea.....Scooter is with the young birds and she's fine in there, but I do have to catch her every time we let the birds out to fly. Then there's Punkin, but he's happy with Dory in a pen in the back and I let them out to fly/run the hallway a few times a day. So, I won't be raising any more for a while.


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Well, you know you have to keep Scooter and Punkin. The entire forum would probably converge on Virginia if you don't.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Well of course they're gonna run to Momma! Awfully cute little feathered beings  

Terry


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

They are SO adorable, I can imagine how hard to is to give them up, but you can always visit if they are with friends.


----------



## Feather (Dec 8, 2005)

Renee,

They are so adorable. Thank you for sharing your babies with us. I just love them at that age.

Feather


----------



## Pete Jasinski (Jan 2, 2005)

That's the most adorable group of babies EVER! I hope you don't mind that I swiped a pic to use as my wallpaper


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Pete Jasinski said:


> That's the most adorable group of babies EVER! I hope you don't mind that I swiped a pic to use as my wallpaper


 Swipe away............


----------

